# Sick JD



## Buzz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a 2 month old blue Jack Dempsey and in the last week I introduced another JD.
A few days in, and my 2 month old gets very bloated looking.
I am not sure if they mated or if the fish is sick.. Wont move from the filter pump, wont eat and getting bigger by the day.

just setting up my 2nd tank at the moment to get it ready to move the JD.

pics attached, does he/she look sick or pregnant?

Id imagine that he is sick as the bloating is getting so bad he looks like he will burst open :?


----------



## Buzz_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, he was floating this morning


----------

